# NXT Halloween Havoc 2022 Discussion Thread



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

I might give this a watch considering I've stopped watching AEW until they treat Danielson better. Always enjoyed the Havocs.


----------



## Chelsea

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1576195223851393024


----------



## Chelsea

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1577490979774406656
The only match on the card I'm looking forward to.

I expect Cora to lose, but I'm totally rooting for her.


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE

As per usual, I am pulling for Cora.


----------



## TD Stinger

Looks like an interesting show so far. The main event will deliver. The Ladder match will be a wild clusterfuck. And I'm interested to see how Roxanne, Cora, Julius, and Damon perform here considering this their biggest stage so far.


----------



## Chelsea

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1580042877237104641

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1580043342016282624


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Bron Breakker (c) vs. JD McDonagh vs. Ilja Dragunov (Triple Threat Match for the NXT Championship)
Mandy Rose (c) vs. Alba Fyre (NXT Women's Championship Match)
Carmelo Hayes vs. Oro Mensah vs. Wes Lee vs. Von Wagner vs. Nathan Frazer (Fatal Five-Way Ladder Match for the NXT North American Championship)
Cora Jade vs. Roxanne Perez ('Spin the Wheel, Make a Deal' Weapons Wild Match)
Apollo Crews vs. Grayson Waller ('Spin the Wheel, Make a Deal' Match)
Julius Creed vs. Damon Kemp (Ambulance Match, Brutus Creed leaves NXT if Damon Kemp wins)
Hosted by Shotzi & Quincy Elliot


----------



## Moonlight_drive

Yeah it could do without the hosts.


----------



## Mutant God

Love Shotzi as the host but not really a fan of Viscera Jr. maybe Chucky pops up out of nowhere and attacks him lol.


----------



## Piehound

I won't be able to watch at that time. Hopefully this will be on peacock so I can watch it later..

I thought Shotzi did good as a hostess last year. Granted, she mostly wiggled around in skin tight costumes, but she did it well.


----------



## Rankles75

Alba’s going to win the Womens title, and in 2-3 weeks nobody will give a shit.


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

Piehound said:


> I won't be able to watch at that time. Hopefully this will be on peacock so I can watch it later..
> 
> I thought Shotzi did good as a hostess last year. Granted, she mostly wiggled around in skin tight costumes, but she did it well.


Grayson Waller and L. A. Knight was the host last year. Shotzi was the year before that


----------



## Piehound

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Grayson Waller and L. A. Knight was the host last year. Shotzi was the year before that


For some reason, I remember Shotzi wiggling around in skin tight costumes far more than I remember Waller and Knight as hosts.

Odd eh?


----------



## Mutant God

M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8 said:


> Grayson Waller and L. A. Knight was the host last year. Shotzi was the year before that


I thought Chucky was the host last year?


----------



## Piehound

Mutant God said:


> I thought Chucky was the host last year?


Neither of us remember Waller and Knight. They must have really knocked it out of the park as hosts.. lol


----------



## CivilMan61

Glad Cora is humble


----------



## M1M2M3M4M5M6M7M8

Mutant God said:


> I thought Chucky was the host last year?


I guess Chucky was also the host but he was the special guest 









NXT Halloween Havoc Host Decided On 10/19 NXT 2.0; Chucky Announced As A Special Guest | Fightful News


Halloween Havoc now has its host and special guest all lined up.




www.fightful.com


----------



## tommo010

Bron Breakker (c) vs. JD McDonagh vs. *Ilja Dragunov * - I think Dragunov takes this pinning McDonagh to protect Bron. 
Mandy Rose (c) vs. *Alba Fyre *- This one is actually tough to call because it think it depends on which one of the 2 ends up on Raw or Smackdown going with Alba as its more liketly TA all go Smackdown
Carmelo Hayes vs. Oro Mensah vs. Wes Lee vs. Von Wagner vs. *Nathan Fraze*r - Frazer taking this one
Cora Jade vs. *Roxanne Perez * - Cora has been winning feud since it started I think this is the stereotypical babyface over coming the odds match
*Apollo Crews* vs. Grayson Waller - This is the match Chucky will get involved in helping Crews to win
Julius Creed vs. *Damon Kemp * - Kemp wins Creeds to Raw/Smackdown


----------



## Tobiyama

Alba Fyre winning would be too risky to the NXT ratings. Sorry, but it is true.


----------



## CivilMan61

I wish Cora Jade will kick some butt then mooo like a cow.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Tobiyama said:


> Alba Fyre winning would be too risky to the NXT ratings. Sorry, but it is true.


Transitional champion perhaps? I know shes the longest reigning womens champion in 60 years with the NXT UK title, but I agree, I don't think they'll have faith in her to carry the main brand of NXT in a non-covid era. I still think Mandy is going to retain unfortunately.


----------



## Joshyinho

Bron Breakker (c) vs. JD McDonagh vs. Ilja Dragunov - Winner: Bron Breakker
Bron Breakker (c) vs Austin Theory - Winner: Austin Theory
Mandy Rose (c) vs. Alba Fyre - Winner: Mandy Rose
Carmelo Hayes vs. Oro Mensah vs. Wes Lee vs. Von Wagner vs. Nathan Frazer - Winner: Wes Lee
Cora Jade vs. Roxanne Perez - Winner: Roxanne Perez
Apollo Crews vs. Grayson Waller - Winner: Apollo Crews
Julius Creed vs. Damon Kemp - Winner: Damon Kemp (Entire of Diamond Mine leave with Brutus, leading to main roster call up)


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

If TA are moving up ,then Alba wins. Unless she turns heel. I reckon she drops it soon to maybe someone like Cora or Tiffany.

As good as Mandy is for the brand, I'm not sure she would hang about NXT till Mania. They are also booking Cora as a smart heel right now, with how she beat Raquel.


----------



## CivilMan61

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> If TA are moving up ,then Alba wins. Unless she turns heel. I reckon she drops it soon to maybe someone like Cora or Tiffany.
> 
> As good as Mandy is for the brand, I'm not sure she would hang about NXT till Mania.


I hope TA moves up to the main roster.


----------



## Stellar

Going to be a fun show that ill have to wait to watch until late tonight.

My hope is that Alba Fyre wins... So that Mandy can go up to the main roster with the other two. Nothing left for Toxic Attraction in NXT and the trio need to stay together. Plus to me Alba needs the big win against the heel that has held the title for awhile.

Bronson is my guess of who wins that Triple Threat. They made it too obvious of him losing in a triple threat in the past.

Hayes to me still needs to go in a different direction for awhile. So hopefully he doesn't win back the NA Championship. The ladder match concept obviously makes it easy for him to lose without getting fazed.

Apollo Crews I would think is winning. Moving to NXT just to lose in the feud to Grayson Waller would be weird. This is all the more reason why Bronson is probably winning. They have yet to do Apollo vs. Bronson. Well, I guess they could have Theory win the title and then Apollo challenges him...

Julius Creed is probably winning and should, with or without his brother as a stipulation. Probably will be a good match.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

I'm sure I will enjoy it more than Halloween Ends. 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1583926866980663298


----------



## Mutant God

I wonder if they will be any shout-outs to past Halloween Havocs or Kane?


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

I'm not feeling like Alba is going to win tonight. There hasn't been enough build up, even less than when Mandy feuded 6 months ago with KLR. KLR is already a bigger deal than Mandy too with her being the second longest reigning champion in history. Since they botched Worlds Collide by having Mandy win they now should just let her have her 1 year as champion and have her lose at the November ppv.

Putting the belt on Cora or Sonya would be a good move before TA gets called up, but I can't see them doing heel vs heel. More likely they'll have Mandy lose it to Roxanne or Nikkita, the literal two most overrated women in NXT, and the worst in the entire company. Who else do they seem to be showcasing? No one.


Roxanne will beat Cora tonight sadly. I hope I'm wrong.

Breakker will probably retain against the NXT UK guys unless Theory cashes in, which I could actually see maybe happening, but probably not.


----------



## CivilMan61

I wish Cora dress like a cow and yell mooo.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Sam saying "What" is the worst thing I've heard today lol.


----------



## CivilMan61

Cora will make my night.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Caveman climb ladder


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Melo is my fave in this match, but I'm not bothered by anyone else winning here.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Damn. Thought they would miss catching him there.


----------



## itsbeenawhile

These 5 Man ladder matches always be 🔥🔥🔥


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Helluva match.


----------



## shadow_spinner

RIP Wes Lee


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

So many good spots


----------



## sailord

Lee got wasted


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Good for Lee.


----------



## sailord

Really good match


----------



## itsbeenawhile

The right guy won


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Legitimately great match.


----------



## Chris22

I'm happy for Wes Lee, I think he'll be a great champion. He was a little lost when Nash Carter got released so I'm glad it's worked out for him.


----------



## wwetna1

Crazy that’s the first singles title Lee ever won. I remember him winning the super x cup during the GFW phase of Impact/TNA


----------



## sailord

Oh shit It's been a while since we had a casket match


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Druids have let themselves go since Taker retired


----------



## SAMCRO

Really getting tired of these random superstar video packages they use for all the ppvs now to fill time between matches. Miss the days of backstage interviews and segments at ppvs instead of these generic superstar hype packages for random wrestlers from the roster


----------



## SAMCRO

Oh god heres the typical cinematic spooky segment they think they have to have at Halloween Havoc every year....Can we not just have the match?


----------



## CivilMan61

Mandy should hold my feet when I do sit-ups.


----------



## CivilMan61

Wait, are they having a match or not?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

If this doesn't end like Scary Movie, I'm leaving


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## jds49ers

That was fucking horrible, lol


----------



## SAMCRO

Why the fuck is Mandy wearing long tights? she punishing us? We wanna see ass cheeks god damn it.

This is what we wanna see


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

jds49ers said:


> That was fucking horrible, lol


Preparing us for House Of Horrors 2 lol


----------



## Chris22

Grayson Waller


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Lol Waller with the sit up


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

If Waller joins Bray


----------



## SAMCRO

Did i miss something? why is Apollo suddenly Undertaker?


----------



## American_Nightmare

The only person that should be doing casket matches is Taker


----------



## Araragi

SAMCRO said:


> Did i miss something? why is Apollo suddenly Undertaker?


Looked like something you would've seen in one of the old Smackdown vs Raw video game storylines


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Underneath the casket is hidden, so I wouldn't be shocked if someone like Gacy is there.


----------



## wwetna1

American_Nightmare said:


> The only person that should be doing casket matches is Taker


Kane too


----------



## SAMCRO

Dragunov should win tonight, Bron is beyond ready for the main roster no point in keeping him in NXT any longer imo.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Meh, it was ok. Not eventful for a casket match.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Apollo Crews is still around? Really? Woof.


----------



## CivilMan61

Mooooo


----------



## Chris22

Duke Hudson!


----------



## Araragi

Apollo and his live journal gimmick doesn't do much for me. At least the over the top Nigerian stuff was good for a laugh here and there.


----------



## SAMCRO

I wouldn't mind seeing Bobby Roode go back to NXT for a while to repair his career like Balor did, and Mandy is doing, give him another NXT title reign.


----------



## Chris22

SAMCRO said:


> Dragunov should win tonight, Bron is beyond ready for the main roster no point in keeping him in NXT any longer imo.


Yeah, I'd also be ok with Bron losing tonight. I really don't have a favorite going into the match, I'd be happy with any of them winning to be honest. JD McDonagh winning would be cool though.


----------



## SAMCRO

Wait what? why is Mandy riding with Alba back to the arena all calmly?


----------



## CivilMan61

SAMCRO said:


> Wait what? why is Mandy riding with Alba back to the arena all calmly?


Cause she knows she looks better then Alba.


----------



## Chris22

Smash this runt Cora!


----------



## RainmakerV2

Just tuning in. So they put a belt on a midget and had Waller job again. 


Glad I missed a heap of shit.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Araragi said:


> Apollo and his live journal gimmick doesn't do much for me. At least the over the top Nigerian stuff was good for a laugh here and there.


I think they were going for Denzel's first Equalizer film gimmick. Apollo's visions are similar to the scene where he fights the Russian gang.


----------



## itsbeenawhile

I lowkey dislike Roxanne and Cora has massively grown on me since turning heel, she's talking better and she actually looks like a grown woman now


----------



## CivilMan61

Cora Jade is a great heel


----------



## wwetna1

Booker just put over RoW … had to make his day


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

The skater gimmick wasn't right for Cora, especially as she never used it. The win vs Raquel was good, as she used her opponents anger to win the match.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Why did she jump down with her? That was the dumbest shit I've ever seen LMAO.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Ah so all the midgets are going over. You can tell HBK books this show.


----------



## wwetna1

RainmakerV2 said:


> Why did she jump down with her? That was the dumbest shit I've ever seen LMAO.


What are you talking about. She literally hesitated and Cora pulled her with her.


----------



## RainmakerV2

wwetna1 said:


> What are you talking about. She literally hesitated and Cora pulled her with her.



I didn't see that at all. Looked like she just jumped down with her. And from the look of the reddit discussion thread I wasn't the only one wondering wtf happened.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

That was Dijakovic's/T-Bar's mask right?


----------



## Araragi

That spot off the balcony was so rotten lol. There had to be a way to make that look better and less phony. Or better yet, just don't do it at all.


----------



## Chris22

The heel turn has totally changed my opinion on Cora. Roxanne has to be the most boring woman in pro wrestling right now though.


----------



## SAMCRO

How is this motherfucker employed in the biggest wrestling company in the world? He's got bigger tits than all the women on the roster combined.


----------



## sailord

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> That was Dijakovic's/T-Bar's mask right?


That's what it looked like to me hopefully he goes back


----------



## RainmakerV2

Oh and Dijakovic going back to NXT.


----------



## Chris22

Lash coming to save the segment! I really dislike Quincy Elliott though, utter garbage.


----------



## SAMCRO

sailord said:


> That's what it looked like to me hopefully he goes back


Yeah if they aint gonna do nothing with him on the main roster, send him back to NXT and give him a push there, give him the run he should've originally gotten. Its nuts to me he put on those classics with Keith Lee and was given nothing afterwards but Retribution.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

sailord said:


> That's what it looked like to me hopefully he goes back


Criminal that he wasn't used better. Some of his matches weren't bad, just booked in a shit group.


----------



## sailord

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Criminal that he wasn't used better. Some of his matches weren't bad, just booked in a shit group.


He went from having good matches with Lee then Bam gotten a shitty gimmick on the Main roster


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

sailord said:


> He went from having good matches with Lee then Bam gotten a shitty gimmick on the Main roster


Did the same to Kross


----------



## Araragi

Here's some eye bleach after that segment. Kairi Hojo/Sane, the actual sweetest banana in wrestling history.


----------



## SAMCRO

Can we be done with Joe Gacey now that we have Wyatt back? this dude more than ever comes off like a rip off wannabe with Wyatt back on the roster.


----------



## sailord

I'm guessing strong might play into the ending of this match


----------



## december_blue

Julius Creed, future face of the company. He's got all the tools.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

If they want to move the Creeds up, if Roderick screws them over, Dija could be a good addition to the DM



__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1583998348658253824


----------



## RainmakerV2

Julius is an absolute stud.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

This is a pretty good brawl, tbh.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Creeds stay then


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

I like both these guys. They're pretty good. And damn good brawl, IMO.


----------



## sailord

I really enjoyed that match


----------



## SAMCRO

Post deleted.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Julius could easily go alone if ever needed. Just needs new ring gear if he does.


----------



## Araragi

That really exceeded my expectations.


----------



## december_blue

There's nothing left for Mandy to do in NXT. Definitely can see Alba winning here, she needs it more.

Update: I was definitely wrong lol


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

I guess I was wrong. Seems TA still have unfinished business in NXT after all.


----------



## RainmakerV2

TOXIC


----------



## itsbeenawhile

I knew they wouldn't have Mandy drop tonight, KLR isn't someone to center a division around, Nikita and Zoey aren't either for what it's worth...Sonya should dethrone Mandy and reinvent herself with a faction like Mandy did


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

itsbeenawhile said:


> I knew they wouldn't have Mandy drop tonight, KLR isn't someone to center a division around, Nikita and Zoey aren't either for what it's worth...Sonya should dethrone Mandy and reinvent herself with a faction like Mandy did


Either that or Cora, Tiffany or maybe Nikkita. I didn't expect Alba to hold it for long if she did win.


----------



## Joshyinho

There is physically no explanation on how Toxic Attraction got back to the arena so quick. Terrible booking decision.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle




----------



## Joshyinho

Breakker comes out with a shovel. He is literally burying Ilja and JD


----------



## Joshyinho

Only way this event can be saved is if Ilja wins or Theory cashes in on the winner


----------



## RainmakerV2

If Bron loses I swear to God..


----------



## CivilMan61

Joshyinho said:


> There is physically no explanation on how Toxic Attraction got back to the arena so quick. Terrible booking decision.


My thoughts exactly.


----------



## wwetna1

RainmakerV2 said:


> I didn't see that at all. Looked like she just jumped down with her. And from the look of the reddit discussion thread I wasn't the only one wondering wtf happened.


Cora literally is hanging on by a pole at the edge, makes her hesitate, grabs her arm, pulls her in, and hooks the neck then takes her on the fall with her. They literally told the story of her hesitating like her last match and Cora making her pay 


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1583993201765277696


----------



## DRose1994

Is anyone a fan of this McDonagh guy ?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Joshyinho said:


> Breakker comes out with a shovel. He is literally burying Ilja and JD


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

DRose1994 said:


> Is anyone a fan of this McDonagh guy ?


I guess there is a place for him. Probably not in the main event though.


----------



## CivilMan61

DRose1994 said:


> Is anyone a fan of this McDonagh guy ?


His family is.


----------



## Joshyinho

DRose1994 said:


> Is anyone a fan of this McDonagh guy ?


I preferred when he was Jordan Devlin and when he didn’t have a fetish for pain


----------



## wwetna1

december_blue said:


> There's nothing left for Mandy to do in NXT. Definitely can see Alba winning here, she needs it more.
> 
> Update: I was definitely wrong lol


There is something for her to do … leave undefeated and compile a days run with the title. She’s earned that. The story of her being undeniable is there. The story of TA needing her is also clear. They went to SD and failed without her. They lost at Stand and Deliver without her, but won when she was in their corner. They lost the belts again without her. They got beat with Sonya by their side without her.

When the full call up comes, they need to be Mandys sidekicks. And Mandy needs to come up never having lost that title after a year plus long run. Shes certainly better than Shayna and company in her role, so let her set a record that looks New Day level big that it takes a while to catch


----------



## RainmakerV2

wwetna1 said:


> Cora literally is hanging on by a pole at the edge, makes her hesitate, grabs her arm, pulls her in, and hooks the neck then takes her on the fall with her. They literally told the story of her hesitating like her last match and Cora making her pay
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1583993201765277696



Well yeah I see that now. But if she has a hold of her why not just turn your hips and throw her off by herself?


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Joshyinho said:


> I preferred when he was Jordan Devlin and when he didn’t have a fetish for pain


And now Liv Morgan has the same fetish too


----------



## RainmakerV2

There's gotta be some small buildings in Florida they could do their specials at. This crowd sucks fuckin ass and they need to get away from it.


----------



## Joshyinho

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> And now Liv Morgan has the same fetish too


thankfully I was never a fan of Liv


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Liked that Frankensteiner spot


----------



## RainmakerV2

Wtf I was in the PPV forum thread this whole time because this wasn't stickied. Gay


----------



## sailord

Really enjoying this match n nice combo move


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

Whats with the organ music? Is Ganondorf in that haunted house? 😂


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

sailord said:


> Really enjoying this match n nice combo move


This, and the ladder match, the best tonight.


----------



## sailord

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> This, and the ladder match, the best tonight.


I agree


----------



## RainmakerV2

They got me with that false finish oh fuck


----------



## Joshyinho

That false finish fuckkkk


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Wow, that's fucked.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Love Dragunov's intensity.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Great match


----------



## Joshyinho

Great match


----------



## sailord

Great three way match


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

Excellent match.


----------



## RainmakerV2

Aw no A Town Down eh


----------



## Joshyinho

What was the point in teasing the Theory cash in? Lol


----------



## RainmakerV2

Joshyinho said:


> What was the point in teasing the Theory cash in? Lol


Could be Brons next opponent. Who's left? Waller just lost to Apollo so wtf. Lol.


----------



## Mr. WrestleMania

The Ladder Match, the Ambulance Match (never thought I'd say that), and the Main Event were all excellent. Three very high-quality matches.


----------



## sailord

For me my fav matches would be the three way first than the ladder then the ambulance match


----------



## Chris22

I really thought Bron could have lost it tonight, I really don't know who will beat him or Mandy Rose.


----------



## Joshyinho

RainmakerV2 said:


> Could be Brons next opponent. Who's left? Waller just lost to Apollo so wtf. Lol.


But whats the point in the feud when one has a money in the bank briefcase lol. The only way to kick off the feud would be for him to cash in.


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Chris22 said:


> I really thought Bron could have lost it tonight, I really don't know who will beat him or Mandy Rose.


They left the door open for a Dragunov rematch, since he had Bron beat, if it weren't for JD. But I would also like to see Ilja on the main, so he faces Gunther again. So not sure I want him as champ. Mandy? Maybe Nikkita is the best booked face to win.


----------



## Joshyinho

God I hope Nikkita isn't the one to beat Mandy, thats such a sideways step for the title in terms of the person holding it. Think the only option at this point is Roxanne


----------



## CowboyKurtAngle

Joshyinho said:


> God I hope Nikkita isn't the one to beat Mandy, thats such a sideways step for the title in terms of the person holding it. Think the only option at this point is Roxanne


Another other option is to turn TA face, so Mandy can feud with heels she's not faced.


----------



## CivilMan61

Joshyinho said:


> God I hope Nikkita isn't the one to beat Mandy, thats such a sideways step for the title in terms of the person holding it. Think the only option at this point is Roxanne


Then Cora takes it from Roxanne right?


----------



## Joshyinho

CowboyKurtAngle said:


> Another other option is to turn TA face, so Mandy can feud with heels she's not faced.


I'd much rather see them put on the main roster, a face TA vs Damage Ctrl could be interesting.


----------



## Tobiyama

Neither Roxanne or Nikkita are the right choice. That's the problem. There is no one.


----------



## Joshyinho

Wouldn’t be having this problem if they just put the title on Satomura


----------



## TeamFlareZakk

I thought Scott Steiner was coming when that ambulance siren went off 😂


----------



## CM Buck

The ladder match did nothing for me aside from one or two spots. These multiple men ladder matches are so overdone. Though the burial of Wagner was fantastic. He got taken out by a toddler ladder and was pinned underneath it. He literally cuddled it like a teddybear to keep himself out.

Darby allin is the only one allowed to do casket matches from now on. Fucking hell that was awful.

Weapons wild match was alright. Again I've never enjoyed melodramatic nonsense. Outside of a few exceptions. 

Ambulance match exceeded my expectations. Creed is a fucking maniac for that fingers spot. Kemp has also won me over.

I refuse to acknowledge cinematic bullshit.

The main event was absolutely phenomenal. Dragunov is just so so good. JD for once didn't bore me to tears. And breakker is always quality. However the wrong man got pinned. And they seriously need to give bron something substantial to sink his teeth into. Fighting champion is basic bitch shit and Moxleys gimmick


----------



## wwetna1

RainmakerV2 said:


> Well yeah I see that now. But if she has a hold of her why not just turn your hips and throw her off by herself?


It’s like asking why do a swanton off scaffold ? logically it’s stupid, but Cora essentially did a Russian leg sweep there just to hurt Roxanne

Even the pop rocks on the chair logically makes less sense than a regular power bomb as she’s still hurting her own hips and ass to punish Cora


----------



## Kewf1988

CivilMan61 said:


> Then Cora takes it from Roxanne right?


That's how it should be. They are both in their early 20s (VERY early 20s at that) and have a TON of upside, so they SHOULD be the next ones to hold it. Yes, they have their weaknesses (Roxanne on the mic, Cora in the ring), but each of their main weaknesses is the other's biggest strength right now, and like I said, they are in their very early 20s so they have a LOT of time to improve. There is nobody else ready or credible enough to dethrone Mandy now (Roxanne lost to Mandy because of Cora, so there technically is unfinished business), which is similar to Reigns on the main roster outside of Cody. There is a big downside to having the heel champ constantly beat the faces, moreso than the face champ beating the heels like in 2007, because at least the heels can whine and complain and get their heat back, while it is a LOT harder for a face to rebound after losing against the heel. Eventually nobody will believe the heel will actually lose, which HURTS the face challengers.


----------



## Zapato

The thing I didn’t get with the ending of the women‘s match, is they could of just used Deville for the finish with how the cinematic stuff went. I’d like Alba on the main roster as well as Toxic Attraction personally, I think the repackage has worked well for her in getting her ready for the main roster. She could go with The Brutes, with Damage Control as Dakota was hinting or on her own. And TA are ready whenever they decide to jump them up, maybe wait for Rumble time now.

Really enjoyed the show overall, hopefully people do check it out. I like so many of the guys they are building up, and still have many of the UK talent to fit in as well as what they have at the PC. I wanted to give a shout out to Damon Kemp and his improvement. Seemed to have just got a gig due to his brother, yet it’s looking like he’s getting himself a decent spot whilst his brother may never even come. Fairplay to him.


----------



## Victor Chaos

Tobiyama said:


> Neither Roxanne or Nikkita are the right choice. That's the problem. There is no one.


There's no one on the babyface side, but they can just do a multiple person match like they did at NXT Stand and Deliver and have Stratton or Cora Jade win it. If they have a NXT Stand and Deliver 2023 that's where they can do it.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Cora/Roxy was a hard pass from me given I knew who was going to win and don't want to see generic indie garbage beating someone with Coras talent and potential. I did see the spot off the stage.

Toxic Attraction and KLR in the haunted house was cringe at first but quickly grew on me. I wish WWE would use a lot more cinematic stuff like they did during covid, although I get why they don't with live crowds there.


Mandy vs KLR was predictable too but a nice match. Sad to see Sonya not get involved, but also predictable. They've backed themselves in a corner by not calling TA up while Liv was champ, but let's see where it goes from here.


----------



## ThirdMan

Watched this on delay. Opener was a fun car crash overall, but some of these guys have to stop telegraphing their spots so much, in getting in position for big moves (the worst being Frazer looking to the top rope and making sure he was placed correctly for someone to fall on him with a ladder).

The pre-taped haunted house bit with TA and Alba was OK Halloween silliness. Beyond that, I could not be any less interested in the women's title scene in NXT than I am right now, and it used to be my favourite thing on the show. Mandy's matches are just so freakin' boring, no matter who they put her in there with. All she has is her pretty appearance: her promos and in-ring are dull as dishwater. I'd say keep her in developmental forever, as that's the level she remains at, but man, these green workers need someone more competent to lead them through matches, and even good workers like Fyre can't bring anything inspired out of her.

Bron Breakker, on the other hand, certainly isn't the most technically-proficient wrestler on the male roster, but his matches are fast and hard-hitting, and he was in there with some good workers in Dragunov and JD, so the main event was pretty compelling overall, with some good false-finishes.

Waller vs Apollo was fine, but I'm not really invested in their characters, so it had a pretty low ceiling for me, even though they worked pretty hard. It had some fun high spots, but lacked flow in some regards.

I'm equally uninterested in the Creeds and Damon Kemp as characters (Creeds work a fun physical style in the ring, though), and they were hamstrung by the rarely compelling Ambulance Match gimmick, so I fast-forwarded through most of this. *(ETA: I noticed a number of folks praising this match online, so I gave it a second look, without fast-forwarding much. It was moderately creative in some areas, and they certainly hit each other fairly hard, so it certainly wasn't bad, per se. I'm just not that into walk-and-brawls, as I feel like it's easier to create a compelling structure, and actually wrestle, in or around the ring area.)*

Roxanne vs Jade was what was to be expected with two very young, green workers, who will hopefully get better over time, but generally need to be led through matches by more experienced talent. Obviously, some of the weapons' shots were very soft-looking, but the finish at least looked good, with Roxanne mostly missing the chairs herself when she drove Jade onto them with the Code Red.


----------



## SAMCRO

Tobiyama said:


> Neither Roxanne or Nikkita are the right choice. That's the problem. There is no one.


Roxanne is gonna be the one, theres no other female babyface right now with as much momentum as her, nor are there any better in the ring really. She may be a bit bland as a character but you can tell shes the one they're gonna give the rub to. Unless they bring back someone like Taya Valkyrie i can't see it being anyone other than Roxanne.


----------



## SAMCRO

Victor Chaos said:


> There's no one on the babyface side, but they can just do a multiple person match like they did at NXT Stand and Deliver and have Stratton or Cora Jade win it. If they have a NXT Stand and Deliver 2023 that's where they can do it.


You can't have a dominate title reign like Mandy's end in a multi person match, that just kinda taints the reign. When it ends it should be 1 on 1 with someone benefiting from the rub, not someone that wins it due to the champion having to deal with multiple people so its not as impressive and theres always the question of could you have won it if it was 1 on 1?

Beating Mandy is too big of a rub to just throw it away for a heel to get a cheap win in some cluster fuck multi person match.


----------



## Sbatenney

Chris22 said:


> I really thought Bron could have lost it tonight, I really don't know who will beat him or Mandy Rose.


they left the door for Fire, maybe in a cage match since she had Rose beat if not for Toxic Attraction


----------



## Interceptor88

Chris22 said:


> I really thought Bron could have lost it tonight, I really don't know who will beat him or Mandy Rose.


I agree maybe it's time for Bron to drop the title, but I don't think it should be to Dragunov or McDonagh.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Interceptor88 said:


> I agree maybe it's time for Bron to drop the title, but I don't think it should be to Dragunov or McDonagh.


Carmello Hayes?


----------



## Tobiyama

SAMCRO said:


> Roxanne is gonna be the one, theres no other female babyface right now with as much momentum as her, nor are there any better in the ring really. She may be a bit bland as a character but you can tell shes the one they're gonna give the rub to. Unless they bring back someone like Taya Valkyrie i can't see it being anyone other than Roxanne.


You would have to be blind to not see how high they are on Roxanne. It probably is her. It is just another example of HHH being clueless imo. He is pushing all of his vanity projects and they all perform to no reaction every Monday and every Friday night.

Imagine Roxanne cutting a promo in the middle of the ring on Raw or Smackdown. 

I do like the idea of just taking it off Mandy in a multi woman match and just putting it on another heel. Because I do think the heel options are better.


----------



## gl83

Tobiyama said:


> You would have to be blind to not see how high they are on Roxanne. It probably is her. It is just another example of HHH being clueless imo. He is pushing all of his vanity projects and they all perform to no reaction every Monday and every Friday night.
> 
> Imagine Roxanne cutting a promo in the middle of the ring on Raw or Smackdown.
> 
> I do like the idea of just taking it off Mandy in a multi woman match and just putting it on another heel. Because I do think the heel options are better.


It does feel like there's more options with a Heel as champion than a Face. Like, on the Face side you have Alba, Wendy, Zoey, Roxanne and Nikkita as viable challengers with Thea being built up. Whereas on the Heel side you only got Tiffany(who apparently is recovering from a concussion) and Cora as viable threats with Kiana being built up.


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Tobiyama said:


> You would have to be blind to not see how high they are on Roxanne. It probably is her. It is just another example of HHH being clueless imo. He is pushing all of his vanity projects and they all perform to no reaction every Monday and every Friday night.


💯 💯 💯 



Tobiyama said:


> I do like the idea of just taking it off Mandy in a multi woman match and just putting it on another heel. Because I do think the heel options are better.


💯 

Since they botched it by not putting it on Blair Davenport at Worlds Collide the best thing they could do now is put it on Cora or Sonya, throw them in a 4 way with Mandy and Alba and they could make that work. They botched the entire thing with Mandy and TA really bad at worlds collide. Mandy shouldve dropped to Blair and TA should've gone to SD and bullied champion Liv until she snapped and eventually Mandy takes the belt off Liv. Gigi/Jacy have the tag titles instead of that horrendous Damage CTRL stable. Sonya could go after Mandy when they're ready for a face turn on either one. Ronda is boring.


----------



## CivilMan61

When will Rocks daughter wrestle on a weekly basis??


----------



## Mutant God

Chris22 said:


> I really thought Bron could have lost it tonight, I really don't know who will beat him or Mandy Rose.


Bron - Quincy Elliot
Mandy - Ava Reigns


----------



## BLISSED & LYNCHED

Mutant God said:


> Bron - Quincy Elliot
> Mandy - Ava Reigns


Quincy Elliot vs Gunther for the IC title


----------



## CaptainCharisma2005

What was the point of having halloween havoc 10 days before halloween? Why wasnt it next week?


----------



## thorwold

Joshyinho said:


> What was the point in teasing the Theory cash in? Lol


To get people to watch. Just like they teased the shit out of him (and Kross) at Clash of the Castle and neither of them did anything.


----------



## toontownman

I am late to the party as usual. 

I thoroughly enjoyed this b-movie wrestle fest. It was great switch-off popcorn entertainment and silliness. 

Really fun ladder match with a surprise result. I am not a big Wes Lee fan but he was telegraphed as the breakout star in this one. I was really hoping for a caveman explosion and shot seeing the tiny ladder covering Von Wagner to fly into the air as he rose up from the dead and back into the match. Everyone had great moments in this and there was some absolutely brutal spots. The Wes Lee bounce of the announce table was NASTY.

Casket match was silly but still fun. Waller is a star in the making however they book him. I don't like him losing but Crews needed the win. The only time he has seemed confident and natural on the mic was his Nigerian Prince gimmick. He is clearly great in the ring and is incredibly likeable but I just don't see anything in him charisma wise. 

Cora vs Roxanne was a car crash but a fun one. I see the confusion on the finish, it could have been booked clearer. The only thing I didn't care for was a couple of no sells. Cora jumped up after on big spot to get out of the ring and run away. She did it a bit later too. They worked hard though.

I am not feeling Quincy at all but I did pop for his brutal burial of Lash's mic skills. 

I LOVED the ambulance match. It was the hardest hitting match of the night. The can't rush Julius Creeds singles push, he has much to learn, especially on the mic. He has great intensity but is still a little wooden. Kemp keeps getting better and better. I just couldn't see him making the main roster when he started a year or so ago. He has something slightly unique. Not necessary star quality he is solid in the ring and has been making strides growing into his heel role. An eventual Creeds vs Stevesons feud could be in the main roster future. 

I was convinced the timekeeper wearing the muscle suit costume was Roddy or someone else disguised and ready to attack Julius. Turns out it wasn't!

The cinematic womens stuff was nonsense of course but a few moments made me chuckle. Its f-grade horror for halloween. I am here for it. I thought this was Albas moment. It is obviously not finished. I think Alba gets the title at Deadline and Toxic move up after. 

Main event was my least favourite matches of the night but it was still good. 

Over all. Exactly what I would want from a Halloween wrestling event. 8/10


----------



## somerandomfan

The show wasn't bad, but it wasn't good either, the wrestling was pretty solid considering this is developmental, but just how much filler this PPV had was ridiculous (Were they aiming for a shorter slot but Peacock wanted a 3 hour show?), we didn't need all these video packages on main roster wrestlers who aren't even in NXT anymore (or in the case of Lashley and Miz, never were) and the pacing was horrible. 
Also the Casket Match was awful, not even due to the actual wrestling just the nonsensical booking of it, whoever booked that should hope a list of producers doesn't come out like it often does for PPVs...


----------



## Joshyinho

thorwold said:


> To get people to watch. Just like they teased the shit out of him (and Kross) at Clash of the Castle and neither of them did anything.


I got worked brother


----------

